# Pleco in a pond?



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I have finally finished my DIY filter. Hooked it up to the pump and .....It Works Great! I am now covering 4" PVC pipe with rocks using silicone. I wanted caves for the fish to be able to hide from birds, racoons etc. I am picking up my pond fish tomorrow as they are on sale 2 for 1. I am putting them in my cycling 55 gal. until it is a little warmer, which gives me time to get the pond the way I want it. I was thinking of adding a common Pleco but I am not sure of their temperature tollerance. I have seen them in unheated goldfish tanks but that is probably still warmer than a pond at night. Are they tough enough? 
The pond, I thought was about 180g, turned out to be 264 gal. Also has anyone ever used the Barley Straw pellets for algae control? I put a media bag with the pellets in my filter but removed it about an hour later as the water was turning an very browny-yellow. I assumed the pellets were slow release as the bag said to put it in early spring so it will be effective by the time the water warms up.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've heard of people keeping common plecos in their pond during the summer. The can tolerate temps into the 60's. Commons get big , so you would need a big tank to keep it in through the winter.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

the pond in my backyard is full of sailfin plecos and they just survived some pretty cold temps this winter. :thumb:


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

It might be worth a try then. I thought I would go with a common due to the low price/high risk in case it doesn't urvive a pond environment.
thanks for the info


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking about the same thing. I live in North Carolina, where we have temperatures in the 90's during the summer. I wanted to add a pleco to my goldfish pond which is covered with green algae on the sides. It is not hair algae, its like the green stuff that attaches to the glass in a fish tank, so I think he will eat it.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Our summers here in this part of British Columbia are very hot. We often have stretches of 37-40 degrees C (100ish F). But the nights cool off quie a bit. The heat doesn't wory me as much as the chilly rainy weather or even the large variation in Temp. I'll have to keep an eye on the water temp through these changes and see how much of a variation I see in the pond.

Any input on the barley pellet issue I mentioned?

I just did a very large water change to lower the yellow tint to the water but it is still very noticeable.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I know someone who swears by barley. I never bothered with it. I have a preformed pond which once the plants take off eliminate alot of the algae for me. But that would be interesting to try adding some plecos.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

> I know someone who swears by barley. I never bothered with it. I have a preformed pond which once the plants take off eliminate alot of the algae for me.


Do you put potted plants in the pond? Do they winter in your pond or do you bring them in? My pond is also a preformed pond. I haven't decided on what types of plants to put in yet as it's still early and there are not any available yet.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Malawidolphin said:


> > I know someone who swears by barley. I never bothered with it. I have a preformed pond which once the plants take off eliminate alot of the algae for me.
> 
> 
> Do you put potted plants in the pond? Do they winter in your pond or do you bring them in? My pond is also a preformed pond. I haven't decided on what types of plants to put in yet as it's still early and there are not any available yet.


I only have a water lilly & mini cattail. When its time to over winter I put the water lilly in the deep part of the pond to help protect it. It also offers a current break for the goldfish to rest in since I do run a small pump & water heater to keep a hole open in the ice for gas exchange. I put my heater & pump on the plant shelf instead of the deep part.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I am going to have a stock tank heater in there so only being 264 gal, it should stay ice free. My horses water stays ice free even when it is -30. I will have to be sure and research the potted plants I stock.
The pleco will have to come in to a tank in the fall.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow making a pond ice free will consume a lot of energy. Just get a small pump put it half way down pointing up or get one of those heater that make a hole on the surface. I just keep a hole in my pond during the winter and my koi are pretty happy.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I had a floating stock tank heater In a full size bath tub for the horses....the tub froze solid at -30. The only heater that kept the water thawed was a submersible stock tank heater. I would hate to take a chance and find my pond frozen solid like a goldfish ice sculpture. Who knows it could have been a lemon but we are ata pretty high altitude in the montains and it gets pretty cold. Maybe having a pum moving water is the key. The horses tub is non moving water.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Is your pond at least 3 feet deep? If it is and it's under ground then it shouldn't freeze solid. Only the top 1ft will freeze.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I beilieve it is a hair over 2 ft in the centre with 4 shallowe plant shelves. I suppose i could put a pond de-icer in there and keep a careful eye on it. I am, however, very glad that it is Spring we are heading into and I have lots of time to decide on a heater. I did notice that the stock tank heaters do use a considerable amount of electricity. I can't wait until it's warm enough at night to start plant shopping and get the fish put in the pond.


----------

